# USB soundcard wont work



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello

I have installed FreeBSD 9.1rc1, and I have a usb soundcard which is generic AFAIK.

When I plug it in, dmesg shows this


```
ugen0.5: <M2Tech> at usbus0
uaudio0: <M2Tech USB Audio 2.0> on usbus0
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: No recording.
uaudio0: No midi sequencer.
```

`$ cat /dev/sndstat`

```
roberth@R2D2:/home/roberth % cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC889 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC889 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
```

The realtek card is intergrated to motherboard.

Why can't FreeBSD use the usb soundcard?


----------



## lme@ (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you tried `# sysctl hw.snd.default_auto=1` and inserting the soundcard?


----------



## Roberth (Aug 31, 2012)

Did exactly what you wrote,


```
ugen0.5: <M2Tech> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uaudio0: at uhub2, port 6, addr 5 (disconnected)
ugen0.5: <M2Tech> at usbus0
uaudio0: <M2Tech USB Audio 2.0> on usbus0
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: No recording.
uaudio0: No midi sequencer.
```

Internal soundcard works great.


----------



## Roberth (Sep 1, 2012)

The card is suposed to be 100 % usb 2.0 compliant.
Can anyone please help me?


----------



## lme@ (Sep 3, 2012)

I think Hans gave you a hint on freebsd-multimedia@?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2012)

Roberth said:
			
		

> The card is suposed to be 100 % usb 2.0 compliant.


Just because it's bus is compliant that doesn't mean the device itself is recognized.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2012)

keirawatson said:
			
		

> Hi, could be driver error. try the manufacturer's site of you card first



I seriously doubt the manufacturer makes FreeBSD drivers.


----------

